# Valentine's Day Contest?



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Everyone!
In honour of Valentines day, I would like to hold a contest!
*Please tell me if this has been done, and I will take this thread down.*

So for this contest, you can post your best bond picture with you and your horse. 
Rules:
1) Please state your horses name and gender.
2) Only one picture per person.

The placings will go from 5th to 1st for each gender. This contest will close on the 13th of February, and then results will be posted on Valentines Day!


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my gelding, 'Legacy' aka Johnny.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

My daughter MacKenzie (nearly 3) and her Shetland pony Teddy (Gelding)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Does it have to be my horse or can it be a horse I never owned but that I had an amazing bond with?
If that's alright, this is me and my boy Shorty (gelding).
This was his last day at camp and I was heartbroken. I think he was too.










If that's "not allowed" I'll come back and put up a different picture of me and Lacey. =)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My daughter and Lillie.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite (mare) & I!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

To Wallaby:
That's perfectly fine!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's me and Love Story =)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a sweet contest


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Me and my boy Stacca


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson and I. My Mr. BooBerry!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

me and Cutter (gelding). 

I know my hair looked bad lol











and my dad and Cutter, just because i found the picture and liked it lol


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Me and my Odin 
(I really need to get some new pictures!)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Horse Name: Painted By A Cherokee



Horse Name: Dartanion








(I know it's a pain to see but we are pretty much tackless accept the rope since we still weren't very good at halting.)

If the contest is for one horse only please disreguard Cherokee.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

this is from a while ago:
Horse: Pinto filly, deceased(at a year old)Name:Baby
EDIT
and if i win or place or somthing, please pm me as I would forget I posted,lol!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

he was being really sweet that day!
Sonny De Dazzler, gelding.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

aww this is a great contest, I have no good bonding pictures, since im the one usually taking pictures, or my dad doesn't catch the cute pictures, but heres the best I have I guess...


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Everyone! These are the results to the contest.

I have just finished judging and it was super hard to do! Everyone had excellent entries and I can all see, very clearly, the bond that you all have with your horses. 

Now on to the results. I decided to place to seventh because it was so hard!

For the geldings, 

7th - MIEventer
6th - Wallaby
5th - Disneycowgirl1901
4th - laurenlovesjohnny
3rd - HeroMyOttb
2nd - OdinsOwn
1st - xoSonnyLove1234

For the mares, (I placed all of you because there was only four.)

4th - kmdstar
3rd - thunderhooves
2nd - LoveStory10
1st - Plains Drifter

First place winners, please pm me!

To me, a bond is loving your horse regardless of their flaws, and knowing that they love you back regardless of your flaws. That's what I think these pictures have shown.

I am sorry if you did not place, but as I said, it was super hard! Everyone's entry's were wonderful!


----------

